# 2 Router hintereinander - routend -



## Peschmerga (15. September 2004)

Hallöchen zusammen!

Vor einer weile habe ich online bei t-online meinen Tarif von DSLflat auf DSL3000flat umstellen lassen.
Nach einigen Wochen und einer falschen Rechnung kam dann dsl300flat auch, doch leider nicht durch mein Modem!

Also nachgeprüft und festgestellt, dass das Modem futsch ist (nein keine ElKos).

Neues beschaffen*sucht*!

Ich habe mehrere T-Punkte (infolge mit t- abgekürzt), MediaMärkte und Sonstiges abgeklappert!
Überall waren die Modems aus *heul*

Also flugs ein Teledat Router 630 mit integriertem Modem für "unschlagbare 119Euro " gekauft und angestöpselt.
Schnell war es eingerichtet und der Tot meiner Flotte in OGame war in letzter Sekunde abgewendet. 

uff!

Als ich dann mit meinem Laptop wireless ins inet wollte tat sich nix, kein wunder, denn es war nicht angeschlossen.

Als ich mein WLAN Router Netgear WGT624 angeschlossen hatte tat sich leider immer noch nix.
Also den RJ45 Stecker, der vom Teledat 630 kam von der WAN-Buchse ind die LAN-Buchse des WGT634 und schon hatte ich Zugriff auf mein Heim-LAN, aber nicht aufs I-NET.
Das traurige daran ist, dass jetzt das halbe Haus kein I-NET mehr hat, da die alle über mein WLAN "gefahren" sind.

In meinem Heim-Netz sind also:

2 Router (Teledat 630 mit Modem und der Netgear WGT624 mit WLAN)
3 PC's, die über WLAN ins I-NET wollen
1 Laptop, der übers WLAN  "rein will"
und 4 Rechner die unter anderem auch zum Zoggen da sind!

Ach ja, Ich will mir noch  einen Samba- File-, Mail- und Print-Server unter Suse 9.1 gönnen. Der muss da auch noch irgend wie rein.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, welches ich evtl. in einem anderen Thread anschneiden möchte.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
Wie kann ich meinen Netgear WGT624 so einrichten, dass er hinter meinem Teledat 630 "Modem/Router" auch für das WLAN eine Anbindung ans I-NET liefert?

Kann ich das DHCP dann eingeschaltet lassen?

Komme ich dann auch mit meinen Zocks (CS, BF-V, Tribes-Vengance, UT2k4,  Doom3 uvm.) durch?

Blicken sowas auch die Mailprogramme?

Und zu guter Letzt: Ich will mir nen SAMBA Server mit File-, Mail- und Print-Server aufbauen,. Kann ich das auch hinter den beiden Routern oder muss der Server zwischen die beiden Routern (hab ich glaub mal im ct gelesen)?


----------



## TheNBP (16. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Peschmerga _
> *
> Jetzt meine Fragen:
> Wie kann ich meinen Netgear WGT624 so einrichten, dass er hinter meinem Teledat 630 "Modem/Router" auch für das WLAN eine Anbindung ans I-NET liefert?*


 Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das Netgear Teil ein Router mit WLAN Funktion? In diesem Fall benutz ihn einfach nur als herkömmlichen WLAN Access Point und lass die Router Funktion des Gerätes ausser Funktion. Der WAN Port des Netgear Routers darf also nicht benutzt werden, er muss über einen LAN Port mit dem Teledat verbunden werden. Evtl. ist für die Verbindung ein Crossover Kabel nötig.



> *
> Kann ich das DHCP dann eingeschaltet lassen?
> *


Es darf nur einen DHCP im Netzwerk geben. Also entweder Netgear oder Teledat



> *
> Komme ich dann auch mit meinen Zocks (CS, BF-V, Tribes-Vengance, UT2k4,  Doom3 uvm.) durch?
> Blicken sowas auch die Mailprogramme?
> *


Hängt nur vom Router ab. Es macht logisch gesehen keinen Unterschied ob ein PC über WLAN oder über Kabel-LAN am Netz hängt


----------



## Peschmerga (16. September 2004)

Vielen Dank,

Ich werde es morgen gleich probieren!


----------

